# First time shooting fireworks with a slow shutter



## SquarePeg (Aug 30, 2019)

I've shot fireworks before but only casually - without a tripod and with a fast shutter speed.  This was my first attempt to actually "shoot" fireworks. These were all shot with the XT2 and 18-55mm @ f/10, 6.5 seconds, ISO 200.  I used a dehaze slider in Affinity and bumped the clarity, saturation and vibrance just a tad.  

I think I did ok and have some do's and don'ts noted for next time.  I want to lift the shadows a bit but that brings out the smoke.  I'll try later with a mask.  The cityscape could be sharper.  It was very breezy by the water.  Tried to block it as best I could by standing on that side of the tripod.  Next time will bring some weights for my tripod.  Also apparently I've lost my remote shutter so had to manually shoot these.  

Would love some feedback/critique and also any processing tips you may have.  Thanks.

1



Harbor lights by SharonCat..., on Flickr

2



Harbor lights by SharonCat..., on Flickr

3



Harbor lights by SharonCat..., on Flickr

4



Harbor lights by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## Designer (Aug 30, 2019)

That structure in the water is very distracting.  Good exposures.  Good framing.


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 30, 2019)

Very nice set..............


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 30, 2019)

Designer said:


> That structure in the water is very distracting.  Good exposures.  Good framing.



Agree!  I got there in the dark and didn't even know if was there until the show started!  No time to move and when I tried to frame it out I lost all of the water.  I will probably try to clone it out of my favorite shots.  Next time I will be going further to the left so I can get the fireworks to the right of the clock tower.



Jeff15 said:


> Very nice set..............



Thanks.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 30, 2019)

I think I like #1 best for clarity and color.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 30, 2019)

structure is the only thing I see as an issue.


----------



## Original katomi (Aug 30, 2019)

Nice set
Amazon did some nice deals on remote triggers at one time, may be worth a look.
My canon comparable one cost me less than  5GBP


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 30, 2019)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I think I like #1 best for clarity and color.



Thanks.  I'm kind of partial to the 2nd one. 




jcdeboever said:


> structure is the only thing I see as an issue.



Yes going to clone that out and repost them.  Thanks!



Original katomi said:


> Nice set
> Amazon did some nice deals on remote triggers at one time, may be worth a look.
> My canon comparable one cost me less than  5GBP



Thanks for the tip!


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 30, 2019)

Without that weird structure.  I think that was an improvement!  Definitely takes the focus off of the water and onto the sky.  
1.



Harbor lights by SharonCat..., on Flickr

2



Harbor lights by SharonCat..., on Flickr

3



Harbor lights by SharonCat..., on Flickr

4



Harbor lights by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## Braineack (Aug 30, 2019)

super successful!


----------



## Flying Panda (Aug 30, 2019)

Nice set - I think your edits later to remove the structure in the water were fine improvements!


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 30, 2019)

Looks like you've toned the smoke down, good work.


----------



## oldhippy (Aug 30, 2019)

Beautiful work


----------



## Derrel (Aug 30, 2019)

pretty rich, saturated color. From time to time I have had smoke problems too. Perhaps as was suggested above a shorter exposure is the key to avoiding smoke. I really don't know.

That structure in the water, it's called a dolphin,and is designed as a place for large boats and ships and barges to moor to. I really do not mind it, since I am pretty familiar with seeing them here in the Columbia River.


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 30, 2019)

Braineack said:


> super successful!


   Thank you sir!



Flying Panda said:


> Nice set - I think your edits later to remove the structure in the water were fine improvements!


  Thanks!  It was much easier than I thought.  I used the "inpainting" tool in Affinity Photo to make them disappear.  



K9Kirk said:


> Looks like you've toned the smoke down, good work.


  I think I've got that mostly solved.  Snapseed brush to burn -10 did a nicer job than the same tool in Affinity.  Was good to compare the 2.  I think some of the smoke gives them a more interesting look so wouldn't want to remove it all...



oldhippy said:


> Beautiful work


  Thank you Ed.



Derrel said:


> pretty rich, saturated color. From time to time I have had smoke problems too. Perhaps as was suggested above a shorter exposure is the key to avoiding smoke. I really don't know.
> 
> That structure in the water, it's called a dolphin,and is designed as a place for large boats and ships and barges to moor to. I really do not mind it, since I am pretty familiar with seeing them here in the Columbia River.



Thanks!  A dolphin?  ok good to know!  It did draw the eye so I got rid of it.


----------



## PJM (Aug 30, 2019)

Very nice set!  I would have been quite happy to capture a set like that.


----------



## stapo49 (Aug 30, 2019)

Great stuff!


----------



## ph0toe (Aug 30, 2019)

beautiful. How do you guys identify what makes a good firework shot vs a bad one?


----------



## CherylL (Aug 30, 2019)

Great set!  Cloning out the structure is better to see the water reflections.  Thanks for sharing your settings.


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 30, 2019)

PJM said:


> Very nice set!  I would have been quite happy to capture a set like that.



I’m very happy with them for a first try - just looking for things to improve on for next time.  Thanks for the feedback!



stapo49 said:


> Great stuff!


Thanks!



ph0toe said:


> beautiful. How do you guys identify what makes a good firework shot vs a bad one?



I like the setting to be visible and in focus - not just a photo of the sky.  A good foreground and/or background are what I like.  



CherylL said:


> Great set!  Cloning out the structure is better to see the water reflections.  Thanks for sharing your settings.



Thanks!


----------



## johngpt (Sep 4, 2019)

Sharon it looks like you hit your exposures very well.
When using the clone tool, be aware of repetitive patterns.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 4, 2019)

Nailed the exposure; a shame about that dolphin, but not much you can do.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 4, 2019)

johngpt said:


> Sharon it looks like you hit your exposures very well.
> When using the clone tool, be aware of repetitive patterns.



Thanks for the advice and comments!



tirediron said:


> Nailed the exposure; a shame about that dolphin, but not much you can do.



Yeah - I will know for next time to be further left or right to avoid it being dead center and all lit up like that.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 4, 2019)

A very good job on the cloning. These are really nice fireworks shots.


----------



## Coyote Whiskey (Sep 7, 2019)

Hi,
I know I am going against the grain but I like the structure in the water. In my opinion its better composition and adds another visual element to the story. Without it - its a pix of fireworks (although very good) - with it - there is a sense of place, mystery, and presents more than a fine fireworks. When I saw it I said wow, my opinion is keep it in because it adds another wow factor to the image. Very well crafted.


----------



## The Barbarian (Sep 11, 2019)

Really nice, especially for a first time.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 11, 2019)

Coyote Whiskey said:


> Hi,
> I know I am going against the grain but I like the structure in the water. In my opinion its better composition and adds another visual element to the story. Without it - its a pix of fireworks (although very good) - with it - there is a sense of place, mystery, and presents more than a fine fireworks. When I saw it I said wow, my opinion is keep it in because it adds another wow factor to the image. Very well crafted.


In some of them it is a distraction from the main subjects which are the fireworks and the cityscape.  But I agree in a few it is an interesting element.  Thanks for your input!



The Barbarian said:


> Really nice, especially for a first time.



Thanks!  It was a lot of fun and looking forward to trying it again next year for the big display here on the 4th!


----------

